# Firefox 3 (World Record Attempt)



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Download available today at 12 CST.

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Yea, it's suppose to be 3x faster than the old Firefox and have better memory usage. I'm excited but I use the Google Toolbar for my bookmarks so I'm waiting for that to be upgraded before I make the upgrade.

But I'll probably download today anyways just to help out .


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I have to admit, I am a little excited about the release. Better memory usage is a great thing, so that is a big plus for me plus the 3x speed will be amazing!


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Download times

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...7&year=2008&hour=10&min=0&sec=0&p1=224&sort=1


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in :thumbup: Thanks for posting this Cole, I didn't know about it.


----------



## Crete Buster (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Cole. I forgot all about it. Hopefully next time I post it will be with FireFox 3. Oh yeah!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I think they are having some bandwidth problems, as I have not been able to access the download site in the last 25 minutes.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

So much for the record....the site crashed...:w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Go to Downloads.com. I could not get in to Mozilla anywhere but there.

http://www.download.com/Mozilla-Firefox/3000-2356_4-10515987.html?tag=lst-4&cdlPid=10852809

This is a prerelease. It will give you a taste.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

That link gives you Firefox 3 Release Candidate 3 which is a developer preview release of Mozilla's next generation Firefox browse



MALCO.New.York said:


> Go to Downloads.com. I could not get in to Mozilla anywhere but there.
> 
> http://www.download.com/Mozilla-Firefox/3000-2356_4-10515987.html?tag=lst-4&cdlPid=10852809
> 
> This is a prerelease. It will give you a taste.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Is that NOT what I just said?

It is 6 days old. It will give you nearly all if not all of ff3's features. Which there are quite a few of. 

When the Hurricane subsides, then you can go to Mozilla and get the full ff3 version.

Until then, Mozilla is swamped.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'm using the Firefox 3 Release Candidate 3, developer preview, doesn't seem much different, the back forward button are a little different, I like a "new tab" button like the one on IE 7 (on Vista anyway).


.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> *Is that NOT what I just said?*
> 
> It is 6 days old. It will give you nearly all if not all of ff3's features. Which there are quite a few of.
> 
> ...


Yes it was.



MALCO.New.York said:


> Go to Downloads.com. I could not get in to Mozilla anywhere but there.
> 
> http://www.download.com/Mozilla-Firefox/3000-2356_4-10515987.html?tag=lst-4&cdlPid=10852809
> 
> *This is a prerelease. It will give you a taste.*


.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

It will automatically remember where you where when you close FF and then reopen FF. (FF 2 did this only when the computer was shut down during a browse session)

It has, in the bookmarks toolbar, a "most visited tab".

It is certainly faster.

There is a site name next to the address window.

Let you know more as I find them.


Found more:

A better address history (green downward arrow in address bar) navigation tool.

Quick bookmark edit (yellow star in address window).


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> I'm using the Firefox 3 Release Candidate 3, developer preview, doesn't seem much different, the back forward button are a little different, I like a "new tab" button like the one on IE 7 (on Vista anyway).
> 
> 
> .


FF has always had a new tab button but a bit better. Right click any of your Toolbar Icons........


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Is that NOT what I just said?


 
EASY...big fella...you're starting to sound like my wife....:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Mozilla-Firefox-Final-Download-5787.html

Full version. Downloaded it. Works fine. It has NO "RC 3" in the title. It is complete.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JonM said:


> EASY...big fella...you're starting to sound like my wife....:laughing:


Listhen Sweetiee..........


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, I love it!!

It is blazing fast and is way better on memory usage.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cole said:


> Wow, I love it!!
> 
> It is blazing fast and is way better on memory usage.



Have to agree. No World Changing improvements, but enough to warrant the download and use.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Have to agree. No World Changing improvements, but enough to warrant the download and use.


I also agree.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cole said:


> I also agree.



I have been a user of FF since November 2005. Tried IE7 and wondered why MSFT did not pirate more of the features from FF and Safari?!

FF is the ONLY browser for me.

Wonder what Ballmer and Company are gonna come up with in IE8!:laughing:

I say this because many IE users are afraid to try, for a sufficient length of time, Firefox. They know not what they are missing in ease and fluidity of use.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

I was tempted during the beta to download it but Adblock Plus wasn't working yet. They solved that problem. If you don't have this add-on, get it.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Nathan said:


> I'm excited but I use the Google Toolbar for my bookmarks so I'm waiting for that to be upgraded before I make the upgrade.


BTW, I misspoke.... the Google Toolbar does work on FF3 now. They just updated it. I'm running FF3 now and it does seem faster! :thumbsup:

Gmail is flying!


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Bloody blistering hell!! This thing is fast!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Crap! I downloaded FF3 the other day, and soon realized that 95% of the extensions that I use on a daily basis are not compatible. I've also found out if I open more than 2 tabs at once it slows to a crawl and cranks out my CPU at 100%. So far its a turd in my book. Hopefully they will be updating it soon, or I will have to try to go back to an earlier version.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Crap! I downloaded FF3 the other day, and soon realized that 95% of the extensions that I use on a daily basis are not compatible. I've also found out if I open more than 2 tabs at once it slows to a crawl and cranks out my CPU at 100%. So far its a turd in my book. Hopefully they will be updating it soon, or I will have to try to go back to an earlier version.



What the heck are you using?...a 486-DX-66?....:w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have been using FF since it was called Phoenix back in 2001. I have stayed through my share of quirks and work arounds. Not this time. FF3 was not only slow, it would crash my system when trying to open extensions (.pdf etc). I believe my problems are because I'm running x64 on all of my computers.
I tried a few betas of x64 FF2 and they didn't work so well either.

I am confident Mozilla will fix any issues but for now, x64 users beware.


----------



## Randall Mitchel (May 28, 2008)

It's certainly faster than IE on my computer ... switched recently to FF since netscape 'bought the farm'. 

Some of you who are interested in website rankings and all that internet SEO mumbo-jumbo may be interested in installing the alexa toolbar for firefox ... it shows the numeric ranking of the websites you visit, including your own, if ranked. (alexa.com)

It's extremely useful to document your progress toward world domination ... :furious:


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*Always good to have 2 Browsers..*

My Explorer seems corrupt so I downloaded the new FF, looks pretty good. It's going to give MS a run for thier money as it gets better, and better. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I had been using Opera up until a few weeks ago. Just too many sites that don't work with Opera lately. Got a copy of Firefox 3, and it's pretty nice. Darned close to the Opera that I was used to using, so the transition was pretty easy.


----------

